# Failing to update max datasize limit (GCC 4.3)



## barikman (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

Like many others I had problems building GCC 4.3 (as a dependency of fftw3) a few weeks ago. My objective is to update the maximum datasize limit to allow this port to build. I'm choosing not to build without Java dependencies.

I'm having trouble with the recommended loader.conf change - or for some other reason my change is not taking effect. My loader.conf looks like this:

machdep.hyperthreading_allowed=1
kern.maxdsiz="734003200"

My OS is 7.0-RELEASE-p3 on i386.

After rebooting, my limits as displayed by limit / limits -Hd are unchanged :

Resource limits (current):
  datasize           524288 kB

... and the gcc upgrade still fails as described in other posts on this subject.

My /etc/login.conf sets datasize to unlimited. There is no
~/.login.conf for the user account involved.

Yes I could perhaps just sidestep the problem with this port by not going with the Java compiler, but I'd rather solve the problem presented. I guess I'm missing something. Can anyone suggest what that is, please?

Thanks

Phil


----------



## ale (Jul 18, 2009)

Try upgrading fftw3 using WITHOUT_FORTRAN

EDIT:
Is your ports tree updated?

EDIT2:
try also building gcc43 using WITHOUT_JAVA


----------



## barikman (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

As I said, I'd like to resolve the underlying problem with not being able to make the loader.conf change work.

I appreciate your help, and I understand that there may be a number of work-arounds for this particular port problem with fftw3, but for the moment I'd really like to understand why the kern.maxdsiz change hasn't taken effect. That's my reason for posting.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## ale (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok, but fftw3 doesn't require fortran (hence gcc43) anymore.
So you just can save time and space.


----------



## barikman (Jul 18, 2009)

Fair comment.

However, even though I can avoid gcc 4.3 for now I imagine I'm going to have to go there eventually. The i386 machine in question is a production server that I have no plans to decommission just yet.

I also see this issue as a key learning experience in FreeBSD tuning - so I would still appreciate it if anyone has some insight to offer regarding why the loader.conf change doesn't appear to have "taken".

Any offers?

Phil


----------



## father80 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi, perhaps its too late to answer barikman's question but I've just got the same problem on my FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p2. I did as they suggested (add kern.maxdsiz="734003200" into my /boot/loader.conf and reboot the system), everything became OK. Now issuing the command limit gives datasize 716800 kbytes.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll tell you a little secret what i do (it's probably plain wrong, but it works for me)

```
if [ `ulimit -d` -lt $$DSIZ ]; then \
	  echo "You need to increase the datasize limit to at least $$DSIZ \
	    (and set kern.maxdsiz=\"$$DSIZBYTE\" in /boot/loader.conf) to \
	    build with Java support." | ${FMT} -s; \
	  exit 1; \
	fi
```

I comment these lines in Makefile and so far I have never had any problems with gcc43
I need it to build scilab


----------

